
Web Scraping: How to Bypass Anti-Scraping Tools on Websites - sandramoraes
https://blog.datahut.co/web-scraping-how-to-bypass-anti-scraping-tools-on-websites/
======
Eikon
> 8\. EMPLOY A CAPTCHA SOLVING SERVICE

This is very unethical as there is real people involved behind this sort of
operations. It’s not fancy algorithms but people freaking typing captchas all
day.

By using captcha solving “services” you are often supporting slave-like
working conditions.

~~~
whyineedaccount
why use a captcha solving? You have things like proxycrawl where you don't
have to solve any captcha and it's completely legal

------
fake-name
Archive link:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20191226092003/https://blog.data...](https://web.archive.org/web/20191226092003/https://blog.datahut.co/web-
scraping-how-to-bypass-anti-scraping-tools-on-websites/)

Websites that make pure HTTP GET requests harder then just issuing a request
make me sad. I do a fair bit of scraping for hobby projects (generally,
archival stuff), and "protection" bullshit is just a giant pain in the ass.

I understand protections for things like posting content, commenting, etc..,
but if you need to "protect" just _viewing_ things, you are actively doing the
internet wrong.

~~~
ngold
Thanks for the archive link, there own link does not work for whatever reason.
Which is sad as it's an interesting post.

